# VLAN device name changes



## horst (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi,

Was there a change in the VLAN device naming?

Since FreeBSD 12.2-STABLE r368317...

...not working any more:

```
# ifconfig lagg0.200 create vlan 200 vlandev lagg0 inet 10.80.0.6/24
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Device not configured
```

...working:
`#  ifconfig vlan200 create vlan 200 vlandev lagg0 inet 10.80.2.6/24`

Thanks,
horst


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2020)

The lagg0.200 should be the preferred way to name them. That's how they're created from rc.conf too:

```
vlans_em1="1 10 11 20"
ifconfig_em1_1="inet 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_em1_10="inet 192.168.10.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_em1_11="inet 192.168.11.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_em1_20="inet 10.0.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```
This creates em1.1, em1.10, em1.11 and em1.20. This is also 12-STABLE but I'm still at r367269. You could have a look through the commit logs to see if there's been any changes in this regard.


----------



## horst (Dec 9, 2020)

This problem only happens using `em(4)` (Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection) with `lagg(4)`, LACP and `vlan(4`).

There are no problems with e.g. `igb(4)`.

Even before r368317 network changes were triggering 1 min outages before becoming stable again.

I assume https://reviews.freebsd.org/rS367797 had an impact on that, but I am not sure.

I've removed the lagg configuration and now everything runs smoothly.


----------

